

12 year old devising new theory of relativity - elbrodeur
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1369595/Jacob-Barnett-12-higher-IQ-Einstein-develops-theory-relativity.html

======
timrobinson
Drawing some calculus on a window doesn't count as a new theory of relativity.

~~~
chime
Here's the writing-on-window video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFmrlIEpJOE>

This is a video of him talking Physics:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2A7BlKbZlM>

He appears to understand what he's talking about as well as any typical
math/physics teacher. Whether he can come up with his own theories is not
something I can tell just from these videos.

------
Jsarokin
This kid is my hero...

